# New Year/New Logo



## monty (Jan 2, 2006)

Hey, Jeff. I like your new logo. Distinctive, attention grabbing and posing a very professional appearance. Good luck with it! I think you have a winner there.
Monty


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 2, 2006)

Thank you, Monty, I am not really a graphics guy and usually outsource them but since I am just now nailing down my identity, I became aware that my proposed identity "*Phillips Media*" was already being used elsewhere forcing me to make a change.

I sat down yesterday to hammer out my new logo and I kind of impressed myself as well :D 

That don't happen too often on the graphics side of things!


----------



## Dutch (Jan 3, 2006)

Great logo Boss! I know it caught my attention.


----------

